# Tinny or a yak



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I've just sold my motorbike and kayak, now ending me up with $2800. My dad recons I should get a tinny, which there are no cheap tinnys packages for the amount I have. And I am wondering if I should get a better kayak like a hobie. I'm wanting to fish inshore reefs and canal systems and here and there fish islands like peel. Could anyone recommend or give me any info on how I should approach this. All I want is a good fishing vessel that won't be costing me all the time and that I can fish confotably in. Cheers


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

your answering your own question I recon if you don't want something that costs you every trip out then you want a yak as a tinny will always cost something and always say to my mates you can take a hobie anywhere a cheap tinny can go and probly more places but for 2800 your gunna be tight on finding a second hand one for that [maybe a stock standard one] and if you do want to add stuff just do it slowly week or month by month I recon ive put near on 6 grand into my yak inc the trailer probly more but you get what you pay for i'd say go up to sunny coast hit up the hobie shop for a couple of test drives one models you feel you like then save the extra and buy a new one or research your uses and find what you want pedaling is win I have maxed speed in my yak tide assisted at 5 and a half knots and I would take it almost anywhere I recon big fan of the pa 
also think about do u constently have other people fishing with you or do u like solo fishing more that can play a big part I suppose to I would say save and think about where your more happy on a stink boat or pedaling around then make your decision


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I would agree with getting a yak if you don't want any costs each time you go other than fuel for your car. For that money there are plenty of options for kayaks new if your not set on a hobie. I upgraded from a viking espri to a stealth for under $2000 second hand and the difference is huge. I'm happy using it anywhere other than tight bass fishing creeks (still have the espri). Plenty of other options out there also such as ocean kayaks prowlers and wilderness systems tarpons all new for the money you have. Look around in stores and decide if you want paddle or peddle.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you considered a Kayak with leccy motor. Easily doable within your budget and best of both worlds. Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would go with a kayak as I don't think you will get much of a tinny for that price. Could buy a well set up hobie for that price which will most probably get to the same places a tinny would. I suppose it also depends if your comfortable fishing solo. One of the positives of a tinny, and the reason I bought one is so I could go out with mates and the missus occasionally.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Tough question :? 
You have to ask yourself whether you want to fish alone or with someone else ?
I have a Hobie pa12 and a dinghy, so always have a choice which is great.
If I could have only one unit, it would be a dinghy as I can be solo or with company in it.
In the longer term, sounds like you'll have both. It works well for me  
Good luck


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

reckon on this forum the answers are going to be biased towards the kayak option...

I don't fish your area but I do fish - a lot - and had a tinny before I bought my first kayak. That first one was a touring sea kayak and once I started to fish from that it wasn't too long before a fishing kayak joined the family and from that day on the tinny never came out of the shed. After several years of paying rego on the boat and the trailer I finally figured that while ever I had the kayaks the tinny was just going to take up space so I sold it. If you get a yak, make it a good one that will serve your own style and purpose. Save if you haven't got enough for what would suit you best as a cheap unit that won't do what you want will end up costing you a lot more in the long run. I have only had the one fishing yak, an AI, for years and although it cost a lot it has been worth every cent. My wife has had a series of fishing yaks starting with an adventure, then a PA and now has a Revo, all good yaks but the smaller, light boat suits her perfectly.

hope you find the best solution for your needs be it plastic or glass

cheers

John


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Have a look around for a Polycraft 3m Tuff tender. 
They are an awsome little craft, incredibly stable, like 2 people sitting on one side (gunwale) and not even close to tipping.
They're easy to handle though heavier than same size tinny.
The ride is amzing for their size and quiet.
I had one which I picked up for about $2500. Had a 10hp motor and good trailer. Worked very well 1 or 2 up.
Bugger all maintenance and tough as old boots.
Lots of yachties use them as tenders and there always seem to be a few around for sale.
Really could'nt speak highly enough for them as they perform better than a 4m tinny in every department.


----------



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lapse said:


> Hey Sari,
> 
> If you want to do peel, and places slightly further afield, I would be seriously considering saving a bit more and picking up an AI. You would be in the reasonable 2nd hand market for about $3200, and quality market for $3600.
> 
> ...


What's a AL sorry??


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Sari96 said:


> Lapse said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sari,
> ...


Hobie Adventure Island.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Sari,

You were always going to get a bit of a kayak bias on this site. My Dad prefers a tinny & rationalises the use of fuel & paying for trailer registration, etc by being able to cover alot of distance & trying to catch a reasonable amount of fish with some going in the freezer & trying to catch his bait for next trip out. He is a retiree, so tries to make his trips count. His excuse for not trying out a kayak is his bung knee, being overweight, etc.

For me, I prefer a kayak because I don't pay for any fuel on the water, I don't have to flush out the motor after I am done, just hose off the kayak & the car & if the fishing is no good, at least I got out for a paddle. There is also the fitness aspect, the fact you are closer to the action & it feels like more of an achievment when you catch a fish off the kayak.

For offshore, there are always fibreglass kayaks like Stealths or Kaskazis. For most guys serious about their offshore fishing, either these or the AIs seem to be the pick.

The fibreglass kayaks are good for fitness paddling as well but probably not as durable as plastic around rocks, oyster racks, etc.

Depending on where you are located, you should be able to take a fibreglass kayak & a Hobie for a spin.

The kayak that you have at the moment would be good for really skinny water bass fishing, etc where you need to be able to turn easily or carry your kayak over land to remote fishing spots but in terms of covering distance or fishing out at sea, it's a bit of a toy compared to some of the options out there. I can tell you now, the differences between an entry level kayak & a top end kayak can be vast. There was nothing wrong with my first kayak, (Ocean Kayak Supper) but I am enjoying my Stealth way more. If you get on one with a following swell, you will know what I mean. It just begs you to try & catch it.

If you have the opportunity, get out there & try some different models of kayak. I think you might be pleasantly surprised.

Here are a couple that are within your budget or pretty close if you are interested in glass:
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/used-kayaks/item/71-demo-profisha-475
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/used-kayaks/item/68-demo-profisha-575

If you don't need a fish hatch, this one is light, relatively cheap for what it is & should fly along:
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/used-kayaks/item/72-used-splash-550

Thsi doesn't look like bad value for glass either:
http://www.kaskazikayaks.com.au/SpecialsPage.html

The Hobie afficianados can probably point you towards some good bargains for them.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> *You were always going to get a bit of a kayak bias on this site.* My Dad prefers a tinny & rationalises the use of fuel & paying for trailer registration, etc by being able to cover alot of distance & trying to catch a reasonable amount of fish with some going in the freezer & trying to catch his bait for next trip out. He is a retiree, so tries to make his trips count. His excuse for not trying out a kayak is his bung knee, being overweight, etc.


Agree with everything said by Salty Dog above.

Couple of my mates tried out kayaks and then reverted to tinnies, while I prefer the kayak having already owned power boats.

Also agree with an earlier reply, the tinny does have the advantage of being able to go solo, or take a mate/ family.

On the water you will enjoy both the kayak or tinny, but only you can make the final decision as to your own preference.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey sari.
I'd suggest a kayak given that you are a young bloke with (I imagine) limited income.
If you buy a tinny now, there will be running costs, and it will be hard for you to save up more $. Even with a plastic hull, there will be trailer and outboard maintainence, boat and trailer rego, insurance, and depending where you live launching fees etc.
If you buy a 'yak now, there will be negligible running costs, so you will be able to save $ for a tinny down the track.
That way you end up with both!
Keep an eye on the classifieds and get the 'yak you want, probably with the gear you want, for a good price. If you decide to sell later on you will loose bugger all. You don't have to sell though, and a lot of stuff you use on a 'yak will also be suitable for a tinny down the track - safety gear, sounder (esp. with a 2nd transducer) etc.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

I went down this road, as did many on here is suppose. I really wanted a wide body dory to go and chase small pelagics and hoot around the bay in. I saved my ass off and got enough cash together to afford one at a few grand. Then sat down and did the math. I would have to pay rego on the boat and trailer, insurance, motor services every year. Then there was the fuel aspect. Sure a small tinny doesn't use much fuel but my budget was tight. I usually fish alone anyway so I weighed up the pros and cons and came to the conclusion that for what I wanted to do, I could do it all in a kayak and have no ongoing costs. If you don't believe it, have a look for Grant Ashwell and Carnster's posts.

I went through the pros and cons of paddle verses pedal and for me, I'm lazy and didn't want to paddle all the time. Thus I've got a Hobie, I'm not a fanboy, it was just the right thing for my situation. If I was to do it again, I'd probably go down the same route. But I kind of wish I had a glass yak as a second yak. Pedal Hobie's are shit in surf; don't let anyone tell you otherwise. It would be nice to be able to confidently join the Palmy Army occasionally without breaking stuff. I still fish predominantly offshore; I just avoid open beach surf launches.

I now own a small tinny as a gift from my grandfather when he became too old to use it anymore. I almost never use it. It gets used as a picnic boat to take my wife and child on small outings.

By asking here on AKFF, you'll get a strong bias towards yaks. That is why we are all here after all. If you were to ask the same question on Ausfish, you'll probably get talked into a tinny. Make the decision for yourself but I'll echo Lazybuggers comments about the yak and electric motor, from a safety perspective, don't do it straight up and don't take it offshore.


----------



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies! Really helped a lot! I'm really keen on the idea of getting the native watercraft marina 10, looks like an awesome size and the pedal system seems unreal! What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

How big are you? It has a rating for 125kg. If you are on the larger size, then that yak is getting on the smaller size.

What exactly do you want to target predominantly? Are you going offshore or up canals? I'd err on a slightly longer yak if i were you. Good old waterline length cannot be beaten on the water.


----------



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

nezevic said:


> How big are you? It has a rating for 125kg. If you are on the larger size, then that yak is getting on the smaller size.
> 
> What exactly do you want to target predominantly? Are you going offshore or up canals? I'd err on a slightly longer yak if i were you. Good old waterline length cannot be beaten on the water.


Well I'm currently 96kg and 6ft tall, into bodybuilding so hopefully getting larger. Will be hittin creeks, canals and inshore reef say max 2kg off shore


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I would be looking at > 10' for a couple of k's offshore.
If you like the mariner (and why wouldn't you - nice 'yak) perhaps the 12'6" would be a better option.
Then again you could combine weightlifting and 'yakking and get a PA! Not the ideal offshore 'yak though.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds like you have more to consider now Sari.

For creeks & canals the native watercraft marina 10 sounds good, especially being able to use it's ability to reverse to help you hold position, etc but it is pretty much specialised for that type of fishing.

You've got a couple of ways you could go. You could use your little Viking for the skinny water & get something that is designed for offshore for your offshore work & maybe some of your inshore work where you intend to travel a bit further or you could try & hedge your bets & try & go for a bit of an all rounder which is not going to be as good at any particular thing. For traditional paddle kayaks, most would recommend something at least 4 metres long for offshore, with most people ending up with something 4.5 metres long or longer eventually.

Maybe start thinking about what sort of fishing you are most into, what sort of places you are going to be launching from, whether you are usually going to travelling in rough territory, (oyster leases, rocks, etc), how far you want to be travelling on the water, whether you want this to be a fitness thing as well, how much gear you want to take, do you want to launch through rough surf, how you are going to transport your kayak to the water, how heavy a kayak you are willing to lift to transport it, etc. Sounds like you are a big young dude, so can probably handle more than most, doesn't mean you are going to enjoy it though.

Here are some general things for you. All of these comments are all other things being equal. Kayak design can get pretty complex, so this is not all there is to it but should be enough to give you the general idea:

Longer & thinner = faster & able to cover more distance - better for fitness as it is more fun to travel fast & thinner allows you to have better paddling technique than really wide kayaks
Fibreglass should be faster than plastic but more susceptible to damage when bashed into rocks or oysters
Good fibreglass kayaks generally lighter than same size plastic, (some plastic kayaks like Barracuda used tricky processes to keep it lighter, so this is not 100%)
Some kayak manufacturers do not rate the weight of their kayaks correctly. The true test is to lift them. If you are transporting on roof racks, be sure to lift over your head.
All kayaks seem heavier after a long day of fishing. ;-) 
Pedal driven kayaks keep your propulsion system in the water all of the time but can put alot of stress on some parts of the kayak. Some users have reported leaks because of this. Best to do a search on the forum for the details. Note: most people who had problems got great support after the fact.
Top speed of pedal vs paddle. I have not pedalled any, but my money would be on a paddler with good technique in a long fibreglass or carbon kayak. Anyone out there that owns both that can tell Sari for sure?
Stability: primary stability=how stable it feels at rest, secondary stability relates to how far you can tip your kayak before it capsizes. If you are testing a kayak & you want to know for sure how stable it really is, you are best off leaning until you go over.

The more you know about what you want to do, the more we can try & help you pick what is right for you. There are plenty of kayaks that you would probably be happy with for a while but if you make the right choice for you, you will be happier for longer. It seemed to be easier once upon a time to get test paddles in kayaks from kayak shops but if you let us know where you are, you might be surprised at the amount of guys on the forum that will let you try out their own personal boats & there are still some good shops/distributors that let you try out their kayaks, (then you can buy them cheaper as a demo model too ;-) )

Here's an article for you on kayak design if you want to think about it some more & get a few ideas before you go out & test some. I'd really advise you to get out there & test a few different models after you have had a think about things. That way you will get an idea what really does it for you.
http://ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/yakdesign101.html

Don't be daunted by all the information mate. The guys here can help you shortlist kayaks that might be good for you if we know more about what you want to do from your kayak & what you want from it.


----------



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for your replies on my post!! 
The only things I would take aboard would be 2 rods a tackle bag and a little livewell to fit a few bream in behind my chair!!


----------

